# My foal - Panacea - Photos!



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

This is carry on from http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/freyas-foaling-thread-137567/page25/ Freya's foaling thread!

Pan is now 6 days old! :shock: So happy with her! Will probably move her in the next week, just got to get organised. She is a total mummy's girl and tags along like Freya's shadow. I have to move them everyday atm due to the big grassy paddock having a trough down the far end and Freya been too lazy to walk all the way over there for a drink. She gets shut in the no grass paddock for the hot half of the day so she can drink then gets taken across the path to the grassy paddock when it cools down. She is now on hard feed because I'm worried she is getting a tad skinny and has ab-lib hay. Pan is interested in all of mum's food but milk is best :wink:
Now for everyone's fave! PHOTOS!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

How darling! Love the name Pan


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Love them all!!!!! What a beautiful girl...just like her mamma


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute little dickens!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh goodness, just hearing the name Pan makes me think of the hot-headed Andalusian stallion I work with XD

YOUR Pan is just darling.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha she's a sweetheart really and my brother is calling her Panama and singing van Halen whenever he sees her!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

She is looking awesome! I love the little pink lower lip she has.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

very very cute. you can never take too many pictures of those little foal whiskers!! what a stunning mare her mother is too.

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. I'm stoked with pan and Freya has always been perfect to me


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Adorable baby!! Looks so much like mama.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a lovely little filly! Congratulations.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful baby girl!! She's got momma's same white sock (a bit taller of a sock). Absolutely beautiful ;-)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice photos and of course, Pan is too adorable. My friend had a Gypsy Vanner she called "Pan" , but it was short for "Panic", which was a good name for him since he had a habit of bolting from time to time.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She is perfect - they are both so pretty together. As I keep saying I adore the big star  Freya looks to be a good weight - don't panic she's doing well - looks calm and content


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute little thing!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Eqqy you have to add Panacea to the Foals of 2012 thread ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just moved her and mum today up to the hunting stables. Mum went straight on the float, just like old times, then realised Pan was been a twit outside and got all worried. Muscled Pan onto float with Freya bringing up the rear, telling Pan what an idiot she was. Both travelled really well and have settled into their new paddock with their new friends the house cows and lambs. Next door to their paddock are three hunters who all want to have sniffy time with the new kids. Have put up a tape so no sniffys and no legs through fences! No photos due to me not having my camera. Will take some tomoz! 
Everybody loves Pan, says she should grow into a nice horse so I'm happy as


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost 2 weeks old! She's very friendly, on her terms, and likes to think she is independent ;o)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And some more seeing as I have neglected you all!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her eyes look well mucked up here haha


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

awwwwwwww!!!!!!! pretty!!!!

Claire x


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Total cuteness!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Eqqy, she is a stunner, sooo cute!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking awesome!

It would be neat if at some point I think us Kiwi chickies could get together with our foals and have a little foaly play date haha.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You'd have to come to the HawkesBay and pick my floatless butt up lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to live in Tikokino, must come up and visit one day ;-)


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I only have a single float and I'm in the Waikato haha.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the milk mustache!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

cute! she looks just like her mother!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She`s such a darling!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

We had a play with the hose today  Blimming hot and she had muddy feet so a nice cool shower was appreciated. Hopefully my friend will upload some photos soon on facebook so I can pop them up for you. 
Freya is doing well but her hooves are suffering in this heat  oiling them everyday after a soak. Farrier booked! Pan gets her hoofsies oiled too, just because I can


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Freya is doing well but her hooves are suffering in this heat  oiling them everyday after a soak. Farrier booked! Pan gets her hoofsies oiled too, just because I can


Eqqy oil actually can make the hooves dry out....you might be better to make sure she can soak them in water - Persil has a water race he wanders up and down in. Some people make water baths to soak them.:shock:

Hey I took Persil for a ride in the forest today - our first ride out. FANTASTIC, riding of course one armed and no stirrups which at my age and stage (LOL) is interesting but he looked after me beautifully - we both really enjoyed ourselves. I LOVE that little man.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You're a nurse's worst nightmare  Probably worded it wrong but the 'oil' is like a hoof conditioner got lots of goodies in it like fish oil and goopy stuff...the dog really like it....:shock: 
Now! Photos! After a bath haha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwww She makes me go all goeeeey


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love her fuzzy little mane!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lovely pictures, they both look so healthy and happy. 
we have the opposite problem with feet here, too wet!! I have only just got a stable to bring my pony into so we can start drying her feet out for part of the day, it'll help a bit anyway.

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her front ones are just awful  So dry and cracked. I soak them when I go up but today I noticed a chunk had fallen off so they look like a rescue case  Back hooves are hunky dory though! Farrier is on to it though so she'll be right


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

equine can you give her a hug for me? she is just too cute!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks  She thinks she is rather cute and so do the hunters in the next paddock


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

So freaking adorable!! Thanks for all the photos and updates!! Dry hooves are terrible! Summer times here are very dry I have to use goopy stuff too ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm praying for rain! I can't stand seeing her hooves cracked!  Just glad she's not lame and only the front ones look awful. Will up date once the farrier been and gone  
Pan is tearing around the hills like billy-o. Wish I had photos for you but no luck. Maybe next time


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Pan is SOO lucky to have hills to tear around on - great for her development! I can only wish. We need the rain too.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

We're getting some rain, was drizzling almost constantly today, was quite nice.

I know how you feel about having a mare who's hooves are all cracking :/


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Pan is beautiful, lovely shoulder 

And another sympathy vote for the cracked hooves here, we know how you feel...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Photos from today. She will be 20 days old 









































































Her 'I am so NOT impressed face'









And then we took the halter off and walked away like nothing had happened P Freya was really good. Think she is sick of mother hood already


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

wow, she is just growing and growing, Freya is being a very good mum. thats good to get some handling in at this time so they think its just a normal part of life.

Claire


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww I just love her little afro!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

adorableness!


----------



## LisaCruize11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Omg shes gorgeous!! I love her face markings! Momma is pretty as well


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

What a beautiful foal!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Eqqy, add adorable little Miss Pan to the Foals of 2012 ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My laptop does not work so am using my iPad don't know if I can upload a photo hang on will try...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah! Success! Right il go pop a few on


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww happy cats....busy doing....sod all as usual.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The black one is mine, othello or lazyfluffybum. The tabby is my flatmates cat sumo. Together they promote homosexual relations and are the only known gays in the cat community. They literally LOVE each other


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The grey tabby is also mine, othellos sister Octavia. She is above everything. The black blob on the end is flatmates old old cat grumpy bum


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I beg to differ, MY CATS are always telling me that it is not easy being the only Gay in the Kitchen....


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is beautiful and really growing!!!!!!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

3 weeks old now. Sorry the photos are dredful. It was tipping it down with rain, the roof leaks and Pan didn't want to know me today!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She is truly devine Eqqy, I love her. 
and Oh to have your rain! we are in a serious drought AGAIN SIIIIGH.
Freya looks to be in seriously good shape too  Well done you Eqqy ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for that. I was worried she was a bit light so popped her on a good broodie mix and some fiber stuff. Pan nibbles the pellets but has to push her mum out of the way  We are in the process of moving so no updates for a while!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful mare and beautiful filly!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She is so cute! Her mom is beautiful too. 


She has a little milk mustache. haha


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

both looking very well indeed, love Pan is so curious and must look at everything. 
hope your move goes smoothly.

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Pan was a month old on Friday.
She felt the need to celebrate this milestone by having an adventure...

It's SO boring waiting for mum to finish eating.








No one gives me any food 








Everyone just ignores me!








Fine! I'll just run away! No one will even notice!
















Grown ups are sooo boring!
















Man, I totally rock!








W-what's that?!
















MUM! There's a creepy looking dog making funny faces at me!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Muuuuuuum!
























What did I tell you about ******ing off?!








Sorry mum...

















Quick! Chase the human! She has a secret stash of treats in her second skin! Just need to bite hard enough!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Mwah ha haaa independent little madam isn't she! (Still very beautiful )


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh she did one better than this after. She followed me all the way up to that house, leaving mum with her head in the food bucket. Neither of them (nor me) noticed until Freya started throwing a spazz and Pan suddenly realised mum wasn't following! Full gallop complete with tail in the air action all the way back to the stable where she crashed into the blue tubs and gave mum and hell of a fright *facepalm* Just glad Freya didn't pull back even though she ended up on her backside -_-*


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Two stunning horses! Love looking at them both!:shock::lol:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh yes, a miss independent you've got there! Lol 
Too stinkin' cute! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

brave enough just to go a little way off... she is so funny.

Claire


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

she is miss independent huh? can't to go exploring all by herself.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya's breeder (the lady who owns Freya's sire) came up to see her yesterday and took some photos. She's impressed at how big Pan is at a month and how good Freya is looking (despite her awful hooves  ) So it kind of made my day 
Photos!
MOTHER! Where are we going?!








HOVER FOAL!








Show off


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

super adorable


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My snotty little girl <3 NOT impressed her mother is ignoring her!









Mummy and not so snotty bub









Head shot (Aren't I just SO photogenic?)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awww I Love her. LOL at the 'HOVER' photo . She really looks fabulous - wish she was closer so she could be Zephyr's girlfriend ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Heheh I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking you shouldn't geld the little French snob heheh


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Mwah ha haaa .... he will be gelded otherwise he would be impossibly vain.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw you're so mean to prevent the spread of beauty and snobbishness heheh


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I love her snobby picture. Gads she's adorable. I just want to snuggle her


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You'd have to catch the little tart first  She's my first ever foal but I've been told fillies are far more aloof than colts and she is def a snob


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Give her time and make sure every interaction you have with her is fun/enjoyable for her - NO PRESSURE. Also don't make the sessions any longer than about 10 minutes - you need to be the one to walk away first - take it from me that's VERY HARD to do!!!
Pretty soon you'll have a paddock schmooze like the Zeph Man whom you can't get away from. (he has now started to whinny out to me - an hilarious little girly squeel)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's very good advice Merlot. I agree with keeping the sessions short and _always_ end positively.

An aside from that, i would rather have the more independent and curious to explore foals. Been there, done that with ones that would rather just stick to mom. :/


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

she is just so cute! she looks like a little diva in the picture of her with her ears back.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm always the one to walk away first but it just cracks me up how obnoxious she can be one minute then the next wants to know where you think you're going!  She only gets 10 minutes attention if she is lucky as I am focused more on mum... favouritism hehe
She is a little wandering and likes to toddle off whilst mum is grazing. I don't usually find them close together in the paddock. Freya is usually stuffing her face at once end and Pan is talking to the sheep down the other


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwwwww, what a great little girl. Zephyr is either WITH his mother - in which case he is annoying the crap out of her or he is off exploring (or sleeping) ;-)


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Just found your new thread on Pan. I had been following your previous thread and was wondering how she was doing. She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any new pictures? You can't leave us hanging


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hehe sorry guys been busy! My brother got married, we moved house, I've got a job interview in the south and today I got my badge! Yesterday I went to see my girls. Pan is much more friendly now and running about the place like a nut job. She is also pinching mums food and climbing into the hunting trailer!
Only a few photos but more tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful - hey where in the south is your job interview??? Canterbury?? If so you have a place to stay till you get set up ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg ur kidding?! I'd get to see Ze man 'imself? Haha it's on the west coat in greymouth. Got a phone interview on Thursday. Have also applied for a nursing position with the department of corrections here so fingers crossed. Got my medal today so am officially a register nurse of nz!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats EB! And Pan is looking pretty as ever.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations and well done that girl ....Canterbury needs good nurses you know ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, all of them from today are here - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151425455485522.540200.771685521&type=1 
You may need to add me as a friend to see it all but I'll add the cute ones here )
After a feed.
























My best mate and Pan.
































Pan and I


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And some more because everyone loves foal photos!








































Freya rocking her plaits )
































MUM!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And last lot )
PLAY TIME! This was awesome! I put my squeaky wind up the dog voice on and danced around like a prat, and she did the same, even squeaking back at me D Lasted 5 seconds but was awesome )
















Freya is such a good girl )


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwwwwww THAT'S gorgeous!!! what A GREAT LITTLE HORSE, i CANT GET OVER HER LITTLE AFRops sorry. LOVE that she plays with you! She's so round and chubby


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Also just check your facebook link - it wasn't letting me in


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you have to be friends with me but il just make it public access for a bit spes for u guys haha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Right I've made the link public so you all should be able to see the photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And her Afro just rocks! She was such a sweet heart today  wish they were closer!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I love how she has almost identical markings as her mother!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's just got a bigger star and a spikier sock than mum. Other than that, carbon copy haha can't see any of the sire in her at all!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Got ya facebook now - I think it must have been a facebook hitch before  I LOVE this foal and yes it is so cute she is such a copy of her mother - personally I'm not so in to paints so I think she's perfect.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I like some pintos but having grown up with cows, cows, cows and more and more and more cows, I find it hard to see pintos as anything but cows  I will always go for attitude and confirmation over colour. The stallion was chosen for attitude, brains, bone and manners, plus I hoped he would throw nice straight legs and a smaller wither


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey there everyone! Well life has gone mental atm. I have taken a job as a mental health and addictions nurse in the South so am moving at the end of this month! I am leaving Pan and Freya here as there is no way I could afford to bring them down and I don't fancy hauling them almost 800kms and getting them across the Cook Straight :shock:
So today I got ready to say 'See you on my days off' to them. They've been turned out in a 100 acre paddock with sloping hills, close to the shearing shed/stables as the field they were in is needed for the hunters! They will be getting buddies when the yearling colt is gelded as the grandaddy hunter they use as babysitter is with him.
Anyway, PHOTOS! Pan was very cool today and I managed to pick up all her feet and lead her around a little bit and get her moving away from pressure instead of leaning into (which she thinks is cool)

First off - Let's eat mums food!
























NO MUM! (There's nothing in it btw








MUM! I SAID NO!








MOTHER!!! 








My poor bucket 








Impending doom








Nice ear you have there mother. Would be a shame if someone...








BIT IT! :twisted:








Butter wouldn't melt...








Or would it...









More coming in a min


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Some more!
Worshiping the bucket!
















Oh lord, HUGS!








Wormer was for Freya but Pan really wanted it to play with 
















I mean she REALLY wanted it
























This has to be the uglyist thing I've ever seen lol








Head in the bucket again
















And just me and my Freya after a bloody good cry


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow;I hadn't been on here in a while,she's gotten so big!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww, I just LOVE Pan's mane - it makes me giggle just looking at that little afro. Love the bucket worship LOL, and don't you get too upset - she will do brilliantly turned out in a big paddock - she'll be one very happy little horse doing what horses do best...eating, playing and sleeping. PLUS you can pop over here and get your horse/foal fix whenever you've got a spare moment. 
Zephyr has PROMISED to be on his BEST behaviour....actually he's got a bit of practise this week as his GRANDMA is coming to visit later in the week.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Her expressions are way too flipping cute!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the pink spot on her lower lip! Makes it look like she has lipstick on.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

adorable. 
hope your new job goes well.

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Love the pink spot on her lower lip! Makes it look like she has lipstick on.


I think it looks like she has her tongue permentenly stick out :shock: hehe love rear to bits though


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> I think it looks like she has her tongue permentenly stick out :shock: hehe love rear to bits though


Was just going to say the same thing! She is getting so big! 
Good luck with the new job ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eekk I need to learn to read! Sticking not stick P
Will be going up to see her again on Friday with the stallions owner so more photos then!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*Sad*

:-(Well no photos from me. Was not a good day. Wont go into details but basically got told Freya wasn't good enough to breed from but the foal is lovely and just like its dad. So I'm a bit down in the dumps 
To top it off went on a call out yesterday (I do volunteer work) with the police to a bar fight. I am just in a down mood today, even though my girls were smoochy. 

AH! I can go one better! Pan caught her ear on the fence today and has a little cut in it  Man I feel stink. 

Will get more photos when I can but they are both doing fine


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

1.) That person is full of %$^*. I love your mare. Lots of people on this forum, people who know horses, breed them, train them, and have years and years of experience also love her. She is a beautiful horse and I'm glad to see that she passed many traits down to her beautiful foal. I sense jealousy. 
2.) It's awesome that you volunteer! Sorry that you had to see that, but at least you were there to make sure it was broken up.
3.) Babies will be babies... she's still figuring out the rules and regulations of being alive, and I'm sure she'll have plenty of little nicks and scratches to remember her adventures with when she is older, like any other horse or person- the good thing is that she has a loving, responsible owner and a very good mama mare to keep her from being hurt in any serious ways while trying to figure out the mysteries of boundaries and fences, so don't sweat it and enjoy yourself while she's itty bitty! 

You have a fantastic mare who produced a fantastic baby, and no matter how many bar fights you break up or rude people who can't keep their traps shut and their lies to themselves, in the end you still have these two lovely girls to pick you up and a forum of people who support you. Chin up darlin! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better myself Soenjer  Totally agree.You have a darling foal, your mare is gorgeous don't listen to other people who have nothing but crap to say!
Regarding cut on ear, my dear, you should have a colt. Everyday I have to put manuka honey gel on some new cut or other that His Lordship has managed to acquire. I've stopped worrying and realise this is just part of 
A. being an impossibly active and bouncy foal and 
B. being a colt.
They heal fast and it's all part of learning to be more careful (or that's what I tell myself)
and lastly as for being a volunteer - you GO GIRL!! what an awesome thing to do. Unfortunately though you are going to be exposed to a lot of people who not actually evolved much past the Neanderthal. Keep calm and carry on and make sure you spend plenty of time with people who ARE more highly evolved ;-)
Oh and don't forget - you have a whole room to come to come and stay in at our place when things get tough


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Completely agree with the two above posts ;-) Such great words, I don't have really anything to add to them lol. Better days are always around the corner.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> You'd have to catch the little tart first  She's my first ever foal but I've been told fillies are far more aloof than colts and she is def a snob


My filly used to LOVE to ignore me and not let me catch or pet her. So i would get a chair sit in her pasture and read a book and ignore HER. About the 2nd day she could not take it anymore. Now you could not beat her off of you. :lol: Here are some pictures of my little girl! Your little girl is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I think your mare is gorgeous! I love her confirmation! Don't let other people get you down.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*Novel time!*









The one and only photo I got as she was too bloody smoochy and I had my mum, my brother and a friend there taking photos, but they haven't put them up yet!

Firstly, major thanks for restoring a little of my faith in humanity  I guess I was just gob smacked that someone can waltz onto someone else's property and start slagging off every horse they see. I'm sorry but I was dragged up by my ears to show manners and respect for others and as this lady is so much older than me I really expected her to treat others as she would be treated. I've just got my ideals on human nature and unfortunately, not only with volunteer work and nursing but in everyday life, I'm constantly reminded how bloody awful my generation and the next are becoming. :shock: And people in general I guess!

Pan as you can see is getting that moth eaten look  her ears are black, apart from the fluff inside :shock: and her butt is getting darker. She is finally showing some of her mother's nature and has developed into a big smooch who just wants snuggles and kisses and scratches. Yesterday she was reminded about personal space when she turned her big butt on my brother for a scratch. Now picture this, a 16 year old in cammo, 6ft4 and galloping towards 120kgs, works with cattle, shoots guns, loves hunting, not much experience with horses. Then add a 2 month old filly who doesn't yet understand personal space and wants a butt scratch. She stood on his steel boot caps, shoved her butt in his gut and received a hearty shove back. He didn't mean it to be mean but Pan ended up facing him, on her her butt, looking as though she had just had a huge telling off from her mum  needless to say she was much more polite after that and still enjoyed hugs and pats from him :lol:

Will try and see her before I head off to CHCH. AND FLOOD THIS THREAD WITH PHOTOS! Mwahahahaha :twisted:

Thanks again guys :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Leyna Proof - Your girl is a CUTIE!  Love her snub little nose! <3


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Leyna Proof - Your girl is a CUTIE!  Love her snub little nose! <3


Aw, Thank you! She is a pain in my butt! Haha. But i love her. I think your little girl and momma are gorgeous. Some people can be so mean.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I've never posted on this thread, but that didn't mean I wasn't stalking it looking at the pretty baby pictures! I think your mare is gorgeous, and that creature (won't even call her a human) was incredibly rude to say such mean things about your mare! I would gladly have her standing in my backyard


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

very thankful for all the kind words. Have said 'see you later' to my girls today  photos to come. Had to check Pans ear and am very happy to report she was good to put the halter on and let me get the scab off and pop some antiseptic on her. Afterwards we just hung out and she tried to get in the car as Freya tells her off for trying to sneak some lunch  
Photos probably up tomoz as they are on my flatmates phone and she has late shift at the hospital tonight. Watch this space


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

well some small minded jealous person has managed to upset you... don't let them! the same sentence... not good enough to breed from but you've got a lovely foal..... they are opposites! they don't know what they're on about for sure.
your mare is beautiful, and being such a good mother. 
so if anyone asks you who the stallion is... you say thank god she takes after her mother.... because the stallion is dreadful you didn't realise... and tell them it belongs to a total 'nasty woman'... I can't use sweary words in type...

Claire xx


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So yesterday was the last time I'll see my girls for a good while. Was a miserable day, spitting and cold. Gave Freya some food and and a brush, got the halter on Pan, sorted her ear and then just hung around until the noms were all gone. 
I'm going to miss them like crazy but at least Pan will be growing up on the hills and Freya can talk to the horses over the fence. Hopefully they will get a paddock buddy soon but with show jumping and hunting season galloping towards us, most the horses are in use!
Now, some very bad photos but they're better than nothing!

Had to take my car up to find them!

































This is her angry face. Freya was NOT letting her have any noms!

























She really loves my car!

























Freya is messy eater!









How dare I lean against the car!
















More in a bit )


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

More messy mum

























Pan and Olivia

















Finally! Noms!

















Not wanting us to take away her new friend the car!

















Last looks (

















And Pan having a dorky moment...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooops! That top one was meant to be this!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just a few more. They decided to follow us for a bit.
Excuse the quality, I was driving and my phone has a rubbish camera!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awe, they didn't want you to go! She's getting so big! Mamma's looking good too. I couldn't imagine not seeing my girl for a long period of time. I unfortunately board her across town at the moment so only get to see her every two to three days and that drives me insane. That changes this weekend weather permitting. She is moving only 5 miles from my new house. 
It's good though, your girls getting that freedom of pasture. Little Pan can learn to be a horse and have fun. 
Hope you get to see them soon again. Also hope you have someone there to send you daily reports or so. ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Luckily the farm they are at does holiday programmes and such so they are seen every day. The day before I came they had ten girls in the paddock mucking about with them when they were supposed to be getting their own horses ready for a trek hehe 
Also my best friend lives and owns the place so regular updates are defiantly going to happen!
Now I must leave the internet and pack P


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lovely pictures, they are both beautiful. Pan is growing a lot too. 
have a good time at your new job and photo update us when you can.

Claire x


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Lucky foal fantastic country to grow up on!
Wish I had the same for Zephyr!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi again people! I am now in Greymouth with no internet - I'm using a mate's computer ( 
So Freya and Panacea are doing well. They were moved from the hills yesterday down to my parents on a dairy flat. Not a good mix for Little Miss Freya I'm Allergic To Everything Green. She apparently got a touch of colic. My mum texted me and I rung up immediately. Didn't get the full story but apparently she had stuffed her face as soon as she got off the float. They walked her around for a good two hours, gave her some warm beer and waited until she did two decent poops before tentivly putting her in the garden (where all the grass has been killed by the sun P) 
She's all good today and Pan is enjoying been outside the house and getting what I call Cow Cuddles from dad.
I'll be going back up in March for graduation so will have some decent photos then. I'll post some photos later that my mum sent me.

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well and that there is a curly foal on the ground! D And I can't believe how much I've missed his Lordship and Piper )
See you later! D


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

'What I call' Cow cuddles mwah ha haaaaaaaa.
You'll soon be over here, meeting 'What I call' Lord Self-Important LubbaDuck

So glad Freya is OK!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

they'll get used to the green stuff, probably just the change that caused the colic. hope they are both okay with it now.
its frustrating not having the internet, just shows how much we are used to having it all the time. I go demented when mine goes off. 
hope you settle in ok

Claire


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Your Mare and filly are cute. What breed are they ?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They are cross breds. Freya is a WBxTBxStation bred. Pan's dad was half clyde so she is a total mongrel P 
Today the farrier came round and gave Panacea her first tootise trim! I was panicing what with been in the wrong island and my brother having to hold her. But apparently she stood quitely and picked up all her legs without a question, not kicking or pulling or anything and she was all done within five minutes. The farrier was well impressed and said that she was the quitest foal he has ever met D So I'm a very proud grandma at the moment and I am waiting for photos )


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Pan will be 12 weeks old this Friday ) Time flies! I haven't seen her in 4 weeks now ( Gawd I miss my girls!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

That's awesome 

Piper is 4 months now. Still not good enough with her feet for trimming, but she leads now so we can give her a maori trim by taking her for walks up the road. Until she is good enough.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw good that you can lead her! Honestly I wasn't going to get her tootsies done for a while but seeing as I'm not there and Freya's front left hoof tends to go mental, I though if it could be done, may as well have it done! 
STILL waiting on photos!! (


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a good girl she is - well done you for the work you put in to her - it's so worth it isn't it?

Zephyr said he PROMISES to TRY to behave himself when you visit - HA!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

that is good news, hope you get some more pictures soon, she will be growing tons!!

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally! Photos! Only three but better than a smack in the face


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Try again lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can anyone see that last one because I can't!!!!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

she has a beautiful face, and I lover her little foal fuzzy hairdo... bless her. growing and growing!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! Freya is starting to fatten up too


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I love this little girl - she's got such a beautiful face - and hey, Freya looks great - nothing to worry about there


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks  mum is feeding her twice a day, half a bucket of fibregrow (I think that's what it is called) and I don't know how much of breeder (just because mum says she loves it lol) so she is piling it on and Pan is getting her own little bucket lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I have videos!!! On my facebook. Will try and get them up )


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Panacea is so cute and omg her shoulder is seriously perfect!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thank you!*



PreciousPony said:


> Panacea is so cute and omg her shoulder is seriously perfect!


 Really?! Thank you so friking much! That is partly why I chose the stallion. As you can see Freya has a rather steep shoulder and the stallion has a nice slope but amost no wither. So was hoping hoping hoping for a nice mix.  
So thanks soooo much! You've made my day :-o


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10151541437050572&comment_id=28539260&notif_t=video_reply
Hope this works


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Or maybe this?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10151541432395572&set=p.10151541432395572&type=2&theater








Heck I'm confussled. Can someone help?! How do I put a video on here?!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

****** looks like you'll have to add me as a friend sorry guys! My mum took them so can't change the settings (


----------



## Dreamers Mom (Feb 26, 2013)

d'aawww. i love me some baby pics. It makes me want to get another one....One baby at a time.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

i can't get the link to work...

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll try again but you may need to add me on Facebook I'm not sure. Seeing as my mum uploaded them and did the privacy settings!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll text her and ask her to change the settings to world view so every one can see it ) Watch this space!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW!! She's growing very nicely and quickly! Gorgeous girl you've got, actually two very gorgeous girls, can't forget about moms! ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope you can see it now!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151541437050572


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And this one of them running over
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151541432395572

And this was taken just after the colic scare. Can't remember if I posted it


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for sharing the video's , its so lovely to see them happy in their field. 

Claire


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! Wish I could have more photos/vids but mum and dad are busy as. I know they've gone to get more tucker today so hopefully I'll get some more photos soon! :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Only 18 days till I go see them again yey! Be prepared for photo over load


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope this works. Just another video update I got from mum today


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmmm don't think that worked. Try this 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151563069900572
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151563069900572


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can anyone see it?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww.. what cutie pies!! You must be such a proud mum!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I am ^_^ even though Freya is a food hog and I'm not there to get Pan halter broke or tied up or anything ( Oh well, she's good with her feet, what more do i want? 
Haven't seen them in about 6 weeks :'o(


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't panic Eqqy, she'll be fine when you do start work with her again - they don't forget theearly handling and it makes it so much easier to teach the rest, so don't worry -be happy...don't worry be happy....
Good Grief - I know...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be seeing them again in 2 weeks. Only be home for 4 days before i have to be back down here ( So yeah
She's good with her feet and leads a little but it's going to be fun training a yearling haha
I wont be back home full time until the end of this year (


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly eqqy there's no difference in training a yearling to a foal - she will be fine  It's all in the way you handle them - pressure on - pressure off the INSTANT they give - you give. Do not make the mistake of trying to teach her to tie up before she comes forward off the feel of the rope you can do so much damage to a horses poll and neck by trying to make them tie up before they are ready. You probably already know all this sorry - getting on my high horse again LOL
If not, when you come and visit I can show you with His Lordship


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

FOUR MORE DAYS! Yeeeyyyyyyyyyy! 
Prepare for photos glore!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock: hehe
(I'm a bit excited :wink


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*4 months old*

Panacea is now 4 months old :shock: she is growing like a weed! This is the first time I have seen her in about 7 weeks! :shock: so I'm soooooooo happpyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeee! Photos!!!
Firstly, Uncle Ham, who has been on holiday with a friend's mini and is soon heading off on another holiday with his donkey buds








Mainly due to the fact that he DOES NOT need the food Freya is getting...not that she'll let him near it any way :twisted:








But he gets on well with Pan








Poor Hammykins








Happy family :wink:
























Whilst I'm trying to move the Dingdong bull out of the paddock she helps lol

















My fave. Isn't she a pretty girl :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya donkey face hehe









Can't get away from them lol

































AND I graduated yesterday 








Looking rather crazy eyed here hehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OH EQQY,she's beautiful! and I LOVE the Uncle Ham- what a cutie he is, shame he can't stay. They all look wonderful and it looks as dry up there as it is here STILL SIIIGH!
LOVE the last pic


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS ON GRADUATING. Freya and Panacea are as beautiful as always, I see- Pan is looking so much like her mom. And you can send that adorable little pony to stay with me anytime, lol- although I'd probably end up making him fatter with carrots, he's irresistable!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lovely lovely!! 
and yes congratulations on graduating!

Claire


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

congratulations of your graduation!!!! Panacea and Freya look so good!!! Pan is growing so quickly!!! I love the little ponie


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks every one )
Ham is now with his donkey bud next door. Pan and Freya got moved to more grass yesterday and took the bull out the other day, so poor old Pan has no one to play with any more! 
Going home for Easter and now have internet at home down here yey! So there will be more, oh yes, there will be ;o)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON GRADUATING. Freya and Panacea are as beautiful as always, I see- Pan is looking so much like her mom. And you can send that adorable little pony to stay with me anytime, lol- although I'd probably end up making him fatter with carrots, he's irresistable!


 He is the cutest little dude, despite his horrible confimation :shock: Boxy hooves, long back, big butt. But he is a dude and pulls a cart so I love him any way  <3
And, as you can see, he can surive on dust :shock: fat little pig!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Some photos I missed )

Coming to say hi









Whiskey (the lab) tried eating the horse noms...not a good idea...









Watching Dingdong the bull dancing about









Not impressed with me or the dogs


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

"Whiskey (the lab) tried eating the horse noms...not a good idea..."


I shall expect a full Lab report.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good! :O where did you find a purple halter in the right size?! I'm jealous. I only have been able to have a black and now a bright blue one.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cutey she is!!! Grats on graduating!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

CessBee said:


> Looking good! :O where did you find a purple halter in the right size?! I'm jealous. I only have been able to have a black and now a bright blue one.


 It used to belong to our old donkey. I think it is pony sized. Fits her better than those black ones from Roma do.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Geez Zephyr is still wearing his baby foal halter!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper is on almost the last hole of her black Mint foal halter, $8 from the saddlerywarehouse haha. Why splash out for something that'll be used for half a year.

Looking into setting up Pipers vet appointment for her first tetnus vaccination, within the next few weeks. Cess is due for her booster too.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah crudmuffins pan needs worming and that too :shock: I hate not been here!!!! Gaaaahhhh!!! :-x:-x

On a lighter note I'm here today yey!  play time!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So came home for Easter  
The stallion owner came for a ride with a friend and said Panacea was just stunning but once again didnt miss a chance to slag off Freya 
Will load more photos soon, I'm heading back off south now :?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee she is beautiful and the stallion owner needs a high five...in the face...with a chair...tell him not to comment ...Freya is beautiful...where do you think Pan gets it from??????


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy cow! I haven't seen this little girl in a while. She has grown!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks anniegirl  don't really want to say too much on a public forum but needed to vent 
Here are some more photos. I so did not want to come home today  missing them like mad already.

















































Freya is almost 16hh. Any guesses on Pandabum?


























My girl <3


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Double post sorry!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And some more for measure lol
All attention should be on ME!









Clones 


































Back in the halter mwaahhaa









And her body is officially too big for her teeny tiny head hehe

















....I honestly don't know what to say for this one...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Holy cow! I haven't seen this little girl in a while. She has grown!


She's growing like a weed! She is eating hard feed like a pig (her mum actually has to push her away to get any), drinking like a pig and eating what cruddy grass there is like a pig. In fact, her name should be Pig not Pan :shock:


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*Awww*

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She is just so beautiful and SO IS HER MUZZERR...Zephyr would be in love with them both if he saw them


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is beautiful!!!!! Looks like she is gonna be close to her mamma in height...wow...such a pretty pair they are!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Won't they look cool ridden together? Haha I'm too chicken to drive a carriage but that would look pretty cool too haha matching pair!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

public forum or not, your mare is beautiful and has proven herself to be an excellent brood mare by producing a fabulous foal. 
that an adult passes by and deliberately speaks in a way to make you miserable is bullying and should not be tolerated. it makes them a wholly despicable person who obviously has a personal character problem.

love how tall Pan is getting , she'll end up bigger than her mum I think.

Claire x


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys  she's going to be more beefy than mum which is what I wanted. I won't see her for another month though which sucks  will keep you all informed


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would have laughed in the stallion owner's face. And then shooed them away. Possibly recommending that she watch the movie Bambi- Thumper's mom has some words of wisdom for big mouths like that. 
Beautiful horses, as always! Pan is getting so big, she's going to be a nice big girl!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for that she's a lil parasite lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Panacea is now 5 months old  I will be seeing her next month so prepare for bombbarment of photos... again


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Am now in Chch airport waiting to fly back home. Had a bloody awful dream of the plane flying into a wall but other than the usual nerves I'm fine  can't wait to see the girls! Camera is all charged and ready!
In other news my youngest brother shot his first stag! So venison stake for tea tonight!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I survived the flight and trudged out in the dark and wet to see my girls. Farrier coming tomoz which is good as Freya is lame on her front left. Hot tootsies, too much grass, fat horse, not a good mix. So tomorrow I am fencing off the paddock and giving them both a scrub down. 
I'm not mad at my parents. They are not horsy and have honestly done a good job with them both, feeding them and making sure they are safe. I'm just a bit upset coming home to a sore pony. On the bright side, they were both happy to see me and Freya wasn't as freaked out by the torch as she usually is! 
Watch this space


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

well your just in time for the farrier and to get things sorted, Freya will soon be on the mend I am sure.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So it's not laminitis  but farrier has been booked for four weeks from today and continue as such as I don't know when I'll be back up here  will post some photos soon


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Did the farrier say what might be causing it? And yes, pictures are a must.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry this is a bit late. I've had a lot of birthdays in the family in one week! And been spending time with the girls )
And here are some pics!
HUGS!
























More hugs








Big mummy

































































No more!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And THIS is probably why she is sore -_-

























































































Also, I think mum's cat has cursed her lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous! And getting so big! I didn't realize how tall mom was either. You're gonna have another tall one for sure!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks  I haven't had Freya measured but her EMH was 16hh. The sire is just 16hh so who knows when Pan will stop. Her legs are almost as thick as her mums already haha she's almost six months!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she sure is tall! And beautiful! Sorry if you mentioned this before, but what are your plans for her?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hunting  show hunter, maybe some dressage. Depends how she grows. My friend is eyeing her up for her next eventing prospect. 
She's not bad for a first foal ay? Lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Not too shabby at all! Freya is also looking really good. In that last picture before the cat, it looks like two full grown horses running. And speaking of the cat, I saw this the other day and your picture reminded me of it. Sad Cat Diary - YouTube


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Not too shabby at all! Freya is also looking really good. In that last picture before the cat, it looks like two full grown horses running. And speaking of the cat, I saw this the other day and your picture reminded me of it. Sad Cat Diary - YouTube


:shock: sad cat diary sums up my cats life hahahaaha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

How tall are you Eqqy? Just trying to get a handle on how tall Freya is - she looks huge! (AND gorgeous)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> How tall are you Eqqy? Just trying to get a handle on how tall Freya is - she looks huge! (AND gorgeous)


I'm 5ft5. Freya should be 16hh but haven't measured her. Panacea is just massive and her bum is just ridiculous  hehe I really don't want to leve on Thursday :-cry:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

sHEEESH she really is a big girl!
Zephyr was gelded today...poor little man was very grumpy with lots of tail swishing and bossing both Muzzerr AND Le Uncle (!) when I went down to feed tonight.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So glad I don't have to do that!  Pan is the bane of her mother's existence right now. She is so in your face and just constantly kissing her mum and pulling her halter and just won't go away :shock: going to enjoy working with her when I come home for good :lol:


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

oh gosh look at how huge she is!! growing and growing!! 

lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's some from yesterday and today. Going back south tomorrow


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry Internet sucks


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Apprently everything is going well at home. Both girls are fat as coming into winter. Freya is bored out of her skull and not appriciating The Weed suckling anymore. She is giving Pan little butt nips and pinning her ears when she feeds but has yet to full out tell her to sling her hook :wink: 
On the down side, looks like I wont be able to get back home for some time. Don't have any annual leave atm. So the next time I'll see Pan she may well be almost a yearling :shock::-cry::shock: Which will suck. Not only have I missed out on my first baby growing up but she will not know how to lead or tie :shock: so next year is going to be interesting haha A friend may take her on after winter but we will see.
My last day here down south is November 17th, thirteen days before her 1st birthday and Freya's 7th :shock: I'm counting down the days!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

ah, don't worry too much about the early handling, she has had lots of attention from you and nothing has been negative. just do what you can, when you can. 
I'm just bringing a horse into training who is 7....... she already was halter broke but hasn't ever done anything else.... shes 15h arab x appaloosa... nice natured but opinionated, er... fun ??
I just put a good foundation on her sister who was 5, quieter in nature though.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I second what Claire says, Freya will be fine - she's just being enjoying being a horse and she won't forget the foundation she already has.

Hope these months go better for you than the last few did!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

GAH! Things just SUCK! Mum texted me today saying Freya was lame again. So she gets dad to go out and have a look at her hooves. She had a bit of wire stuck in the hoof wall on her front right hoof :shock::evil::-x Dad took it out and she apparently almost collapsed in pain :shock: They've bathed it and applied iodene but she's sore  Farrier coming on the 6th June so at least that is something. I'm upset, fed up, missing home like mad and not enjoying this life down in the cold wet windy south 
Anyway, that's my rant. Pan is fine apparently and Freya is eating I'm just worried about her hooves now. Mum checks her everyday, they are right outside the house, but it's not like they are getting groomed or their hooves picked out daily :-( ok i'll stop now. Back to work :-(


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

hopefully your farrier will sort it out. sounds like an abcess, maybe if dirt got in a hole the wire made?

x


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oh no, poor you, it must be horrible not being able to be there - I'm sure she will be getting the best of care - don't worry


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No abcess from what they say. This is the right front. Last time it was the left front. The wire thing just happened today. Dad pulled it out. I'll keep you updated and hope things get better soon ( not having a good time


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee..hopefully she heals quickly...I know you must be so frustrated not being able to be there...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So today my brother texts me telling me her leg has swollen and they've started her on penicillin. Apparently the wire went through her white line and he is concerned that it may have hit a bone. My parent's aren't home for a few days so it is just my brother, who works 12 hour days on the farm, looking after her. I've advised on what to do and he states that he knows as he did do the vetenary degree but he hasn't got time or resources to do much other than give her antibiotics. A friend is coming over to help but honestly I have no idea what is going on. No one is telling me much. I don't even know how long she was lame for because no one bloody told me :evil:
So I'm trrying to get money to go home. I'm this close to kicking everything in down here and going. I've got no anual leave and I'm half way through the paper already so my head is ready to blow. I spent 3 hours bawling my eyes out trying to get what was going on out of my family. I understand they are busy but this is just stupid :shock::-x
I haven't had any contact since 2pm now so I'm just lost:-(


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Eqqy,she will be fine - horses legs swell at the drop of a hat. Sounds like your brother is on to it - if you've ever had a horse with a hoof abcess you'd know that it can appear as if they have a broken leg one minute and then once it bursts, they are galloping around as nothing ever happened....so deep breaths, keep calm, she will be fine - this is not worth chucking in your job for  Honestly, she will be fine


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They can't get the antibiotics into her aparently. Dad is home tomorrow and he will try then assess if we need to get the vet out. I'm pulling my hair out down here.
On the plus side, I'm working in the mental health unit so I'm in good hands lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL Oh Eqqy I feel for you - I do, but please don't panic, honestly, she will get over this 
Zephyr sends you a bucket full of SLOBBEUR.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well they haven't committed me yet but watching TV with my clients and I see the add for the Country Calander on Horseback DVD and the waterworks start 
-_-
So I've got a friend going around there, dad is threatening the twitch which I know doesn't bloody work on Freya. She's a mental horse...as in it's all about what you're thinking and feeling rather than what you're doing...sooo basically, twitch her, she's going to rear and eff about. She was so easy to jab when she put her leg through a fence two years ago because I was no nonsence, calm and quick. Send too fellas out to do it and it all goes to s! >_< no offence to any blokes out there but I'm majorly unimpressed with the males in my family right now.
Almost finished work so will have an update in the morning...hopefully (
Thanks for your support and slobbeur hehe


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well Panacea is now 6 months and 3 days old )
Back home Freya is now in a nice big three bay barn, hoof banaged after a horsey family friend came up and dug out the pus, on a course of antibiotics and Panacea is free to wonder in and out. I don't know if she is technically weaned as Freya is completely off grass until her course is up. I'm sure they'll manage for a few days )
So I'm feeling a bit better but still wish I was there. 
Also, cant belive it's been 6 months!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

So glad to hear Freya is fine - knew she would be ;-)
Zephyr turns 7 months tomorrow!!! Hard to believe it is that long since HE emerged.
It takes a lot more than that to wean a foal! I know of horses who get back with their mothers a year later and still try to drink!!! I think Zephyr will be one of those...(A hairy little Italian Mummy's boy)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well mum says they are in together so I don't know how that works, maybe Pan is out during the day back in the barn at night. So at least things are moving along ) Wish time would slow down but then I wish the time would speed up so I could go home P


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Got sent a photo today. Freya is putting full weight on both front feet and the sore hoof is all banaged in blue P Dad's got some more pennicillin in her (after which she nipped him on the bum ;oP) and both the girls look fat despite been off pasture. )


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

all sounds good  That's the spirit Freya ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And they are both in the barn because Freya threw a hissy fit when Panacea went out to graze. So no weaning yet which is good because Uncle Ham is lording it up with some donkey mates and I don't have another horse to buddy with AND I'm not there so Freya would be board anyway ) 
And so we continue!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

UPDATE: Freya is 90% better. She and Panda are heading off to a friends in September for weaning and boot camp ) She's got a round pen and Freya knows all her horses and she has a yearling for Panda to hang out with.
I'm now over half-way with my post-grad study so only 5 months to go! Very happy D Can't wait to come home!
Will pester for photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So Freya is all good now. Panda is growing like mad. Her legs are thicker than her mums apparently and her mane is looking more adult lol She's 5 days off 7 months old and we're looking at weaning sometime in August or September. Next time I see her she'll be a yearling


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

so glad everything is better, I am amazed at how quickly they grow, and in spurts. there is a funny wee foal here(last years).. who still looked like a foal a month ago and all of a sudden has turned into a great yearling, I keep having to double take to see 'who is that'?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha I'm going to enjoy going home and seeing identical ponies in the paddock!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW Pan is enormous!!!! And so very very pretty - I ADORE her star


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope it's not going to fade like her mums! Can't wait to see what she turns out like. Hoping for something more solid than mum, same heightish and hopefully a bit more brains.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that pretty head she has! such a feminine looking filly, love it! love her marking almost match mom's love it!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully this works
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...offset=0&total_comments=7&notif_t=video_reply
video from today 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151813658645572&comment_id=30328438&offset=0&total_comments=7&notif_t=video_reply


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Panacea is now 7 months old and growing rather nicely I think. It's been raining back home for a while now and both nags are kind of sick of it now!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

wow, she is looking like a proper little horse now and not a baby, she is going to be bigger than her mum I think.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope so. Hoping for a solid stocky thing but may end up with some height too lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I just LOVE this little girl eqqy - you should be proud of her.
WISH she was down here so she could be playmates with His Lordship ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You and me both! All she's got is grumpy old mini uncle, her mum is constantly high on grass and her only friend is the wonky steer. Deprived childhood


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum sent me these today. Freya has her halter on because she is being a total madam at the moment. They'll be heading off for weaning in late August early September as far as I know. I really feel left out of the loop but as I'm stuck down here I don't really have much of a say. They both look good though although Freya looks pregnant again lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Pan is ENORMOUS! Totally beautiful - what a lovely cobby sort of horse she will be! She will be quite spectacular in her summer coat


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's a wookie at the moment  thanks Merlot. She's turning out as solid as I'd hoped for


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm flying home tomorrow. Mum isn't well. I'll be there for a few days so I will make sure there are photos glore lol


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

hope your mum gets better soon. x


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pan is really adorable...that shot with them trotting together into the camera side by side; they are in step 

All babies are adorable no matter the species ....it makes you less likely to kill them when they drive you crazy when they grow up....its that sentimental memory


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh no Eqqy, I hope your Mum gets well soon - I'm sure she will - not everyone gets to have their own private nurse 
Look forward to more pics...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum is ok. Feeling like rubbish but she is all bundled up. Uncle Ham is back in with the girls and giving Pan a telling off! I popped the halter on her today which she was not impressed with. She fought for a little bit, reared up, ended up on her bum and then decided, oh, it's not all bad, licking her lips and doing the dangly lip. She followed me around on the lead and I picked up all her feet without a problem. She got a groom too. Sucks I'm only here for four days but anything is better than nothing


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't believe how solid she is! Really lovely Eqqy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Such a gorgeous baby! I love how the markings make the foal an identical twin or duplicate of its dam, very cute!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It's getting really hard to tell them apart my2geldings! The white spot and pink lip give her away but she is huge and from a distance I'm having real trouble telling them apart!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Pink halter of dooooooom! That's my mate btw
































































And one of Freya


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

gorgeous!! she is going to be one awesome horse!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOVE THEM. You are soo lucky to have them on a decent bit of land!!! How I miss being on a station.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They may be getting another friend soon. A friend's three year old QH gelding may come up to be grazed and socialise Panacea a bit more before she goes off to weaning


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So Astro, QH gelding, 3 year old, awesome, is coming over today to play with Panacea. Unfourtently he is the youngest horse we have access to at the moment so I guess it wont be play as so much teach the little weed to socialise and be nice to other horses or you'll get a kick 
Mum and Astro's owner will be taking pics so watch out


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

A gelding!!! Oh if Panacea wants to play - he'll play - remember Le Uncle - he plays a large portion of the day with Zephyr and he is in his MID twenties! Geldings never stop playing.
What fun! PHOTOS photos photos ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I secertly wanted her to bring up her old grumpy mare instead, just to instil the fear of the bossy mare into Pan as her mum is a push over. But the old girl is fat and the 3 year old needs to run around and stuff his face so up he comes! 
Mum says he will be there within the hour! Yey!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot, I'll be in Chch for training so I may not be able to post photos for a while. If mum pops some up on my Facebook wall could you post them on here?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

No Prob Eqqy - any chance we mighty get to meet...Huh? huh? ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Not this time girl! My car crapped out in a big way just as we were leaving Grey so one of the other nurses had to take us in her car -_- not impressed! But am up every month so will text you when I get a chance 
So no photos as of yet but awesome news, the old grumpy mare is with them! They're a right little herd now  Panacea got a right telling off for sniffing bossy mare's bum and the young things ran around like idiots for a while. The grump, being 26, is far to above such stupid games 
Mum posted a video, I hope this works! But hopefully photos will be coming soon!https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151876286970572


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So this one may actually work seeing as it's open to public view lol sorry about that!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151876286970572


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ham discussing herd dynamics with the almost 3 year old Astro









The grey fluffy one is the old grump, leading the herd to the best patch of grass from where she will chase them all away and claim it for herself 









Ham is in love









Pan just can't help sniffing his bum









Family photo 









All happy any settled. The old girl will be staying a week then going back home but it will give Panacea a chance to be in a real herd for a bit and the gelding is staying behind so Pan has a friend when she goes off for weaning


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh wow love the photos LOL
Zephyr is going to start the weaning process at the end of the week - I don't think he will care but I am worried about 'Muzzerr'.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the pictures, the horses and land is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo good luck Merlot!  Keep us posted! Pan will stay on mum for another month or two until the owner of Astro sends her other boy off for breaking. Can't wait!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

HA! Actually we've decided we'll probably have to leave Zephyr's weaning for a while now while we try to get grazing sorted. At this rate he'll end up being like one of those Italian boys who never leave home.
;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think he or mum will mind that one little bit lol but it may put a damper on your riding plans for a bit!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Weaning is a fun time haha, I'm so glad everything went so smoothly with Piper, I put it down to have such calm parents and a chill up bringing.

I hope you two both have successful stress free weanings 
I should probably put the pics up of Piper that mum sent me haha.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes you should!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Cess and I agree with Eqqy...YES YOU SHOULD!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So I got some photos from mum today. Sorry for the quality but she doesn't go into the paddock.
Panacea is a nosey little girl lol








Ham is putting on some weight finally.








The three best mates. Ham is really trying to relive his youth as he didnt really get one. He is only 9 but loves having the younger two to run around and be stupid with
























Mums with their bubs


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ham - LOVE the name LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Ham - LOVE the name LOL


I got him of a bloke of few words who was horribly shy around me. I asked him what the pony's name was and he said '**** I don't know.' I turned to mum and said, his name is Ham, because that's what I thought the bloke said! Turns out the poor little mite didnt have a name and I had inadvertently named him :shock: and because you don't change the names given to ponies, it has stuck. :lol: I'm going to register him next year and do some mini shows if I get a chance. He has a hell of a jump.
Show name will either be Napoleham or Hamtastic (which my dad calls him). Poor little pony :shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Napoleham - brilliant - **** - of course he could also be Hamlet ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He could be but because he is a short and is very cunning, I reckon Nepoleham suites hehe I wanted checkmate but it just doesn't suite him. It is getting confusing though having Pan and Ham in a sentence lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm loving the fact that Panacea is just as tall as Astro at 8 months old! She's going to be a big butt methinks


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

KC, the old grey girl, will be going home on the weekend. Pan, Astro and Freya will follow roughly the end of the month for the weaning process.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd add this photo. It was taken around 3 years ago. That's Astro's full brother and of course Freya. They were best trekking buds before Freya got up the duff. Just posting it because the last pic reminds me of this one lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

True love lol


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I love watching herds and how they interact, its great to see them all together.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Apparently Freya is attempting to overthrow KC. Bearing in mind KC is an old girl and Freya is only 6, with a bub, I can see how she would start challenging athority. Freya really needs Lilly, the mare she spent her pregnancy with, back to put her back in her place. Poor old Ham is at the bottom and Astro is getting picked on by Panacea. So, girls rule the roost heRe!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Both your girls are gorgeous!! What are your plans for Pan?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

It really fascinates me the ever changing herd dynamics - Persil has become impossibly bossy. He is so protective of his 'nephew' it is ridiculous. Even Merlot is not that bovered about who Zephyr meets now. and yet, when Persil feels like some 'alone time' at the watering hole with Merlot, he leaves Zephyr with Danny Boy quite happily!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Saucy - I want to retain her and use her for hunting and eventing. However I may be looking at selling after breaking in as she has some potential that my riding skill may not be able to unlock. I've got offers on the table for her already but I'm very reluctant as she is mine and Freya's first bub...and it's kind of cool having identical horses in the paddock haha
Merlot - it is really fun to watch them in the herd. Pan has claimed Ham as HER best friend and chases away Astro if he wants to chill with Ham. Freya is carefully picking her battles with KC who has spent the last week lording it over the best tree in the paddock. Yesterday mum said KC had told off the Terrible Threesome but had avoided Freya completely and stayed a good distance away at the other side of the tree. When Freya was younger and staying on KC's turf there was no question about head mare.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So Freya and Panacea are apparently really fat and frisky at the moment. Little do they know that next weekend they will be going to boot camp! Astro is going home this weekend and the girls are following later to begin the weaning process. Freya will be hanging out with her old riding buddy and the geratric ponies whilst Panacea will learn the finer points of being a good little pony. These will include convincing her that a halter is like, totally awesome, standing staring at a leadrope, figuring out how to undo it whilst been groomed and of course, getting a bath. 
She's already really good with her feet and getting groomed. It's mainly the leading and tying up. So they're both going to have SO much fun (yeah right).
Farrier next week and I'm begging for some photos


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Pan is now 8 months and 24 days  time flies! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah definitely need some more photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum sent me these two photos. Pretty awful but at least it's something lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow she's big! Looking good!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think she's too fat either lol but then again it's a photo so who knows


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful happy herd - don't know about that grass Eqqy - looks like rye from here...is it???? ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah it probably is considering its a dairy farm lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Eqqy you do know about rye and horses don't you? BAD BAD BAD news grass.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes Merlot, I know all about it and defiantly know what it does to Freya. However, as I am a good 10 hour drive + 3 hour boat trip away from home, I have no say over what my horses are put out to. That is the pasture available, the horses have space to move and run around like idiots, I don't have to pay anything for it and they are also on toxin binders and salt lick to try and counter act the bad stuff. 
As I said, it's a dairy farm. They're more concerned about the cows than a couple of horses


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well Astro has gone home today. Panacea is feeling very sad apparently. Both mum and bub go off next weekend for the big split. Hope Freya dries off ok. She's got enough milk to feed two foals -_-


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Eqqy, they need 2 - 3 Table spoons of salt in a feed every day - a salt lick is not near enough - honestly I can not stress this enough!!! It's not just about toxins.  See if you can get your Mum to add this to their feeds.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for the farrier who never showed lol they are off this weekend


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She has such a sweet face.. and love her big star!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope she keeps it. Freya's star faded big time


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Did her halter break or something? she is a beauty!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope. That's my dads attempt at putting on a horse halter -_- gotta love him lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So panda did not wish to be caught for the farrier today -_-* Freya is all set and both have been chucked in the barn to be shipped off tomorrow. Pan will have her tootsies done at the other place as there's a round pen there. No photos yet because its apparently tipping it down up home


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She's HUGE EB!!  What a cutie!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's going to be a huge girl! Bigger than mummy and daddy I reckon! So yeah, she's going to be fun to ride!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Update from the North - Freya loaded into the float like a star. Panacea required a bit of a push on her fat butt. They travled well and are now settling into the round pen at boot camp with Pan's buddy next door.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And I've just noticed how alike their big bottoms are hahah :lol:


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

yes, cute butts! lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The big separation happened today! Freya is chilling with the old boss mare and Pan is over a tape with Astro


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww, good luck - let us now how it goes...really MUST get around to weaning His Lordship! Pan is looking beautiful as always!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Panacea on one side with her best bud.









Freya on the other with the grump.
Everything is going well so far apparently. Will see how it goes when Pan wants bittie lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Bittie. LOL Oh Little Britain has a lot to answer for.
Wish we had powerful mains to put tape to - Zephyr laughs in the face of our pathetic battery powered tape - **** it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope this works.
Merlot, his Lordship, his mummy and Persil heheh


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lol... thanks for the laugh over breakfast... I've never seen that... i'm not a great fan of television.
x


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

hehe you're welcome  no news this morning so i assume all is well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The fence has been moved so they can no longer touch noses. They are both quite happy with this, chilling with their buddies. Freya is leaking a bit of milk so she is getting checked daily for signs of mastitis. I swear this horse thinks she is a dairy cow lol 
So everything is going well so far


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

well done sounds like a perfect weaning


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo don't jinx it merlot lol will wait for reaction when Freya goes back home next weekend lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya is coming home tomorrow!
Panacea is much loved by everyone, I seriously don't think I will get her back. She looks like she has her dad's short stubby neck but I'm assured that it's her ridiculously thick, sticky uppy affro mane 

Pan and Astro, with their mums in the backround









What a short, fat neck you have young lady!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry about the quality lol it was raining up there


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya and Panacea obviously had had enough of each other. There was apparently no fuss at all loading and taking Freya home yesterday and Pan has now being moved to the open stable area to chill with her buddy. Neither of them are pacing or calling out.
What an awesome weaning?!
Photos!

Why yes, yes she is overly friendly.


























How I ended up with a foal who looks JUST like her mother I have no idea. I hope if I ever breed again I get a bit of variety, maybe an extra white leg or all black? Then again, I wouldn't care so long as they were just as awesome as this one


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay for another stress free weaning.  We've both had it good.

I love how they are copies of each other haha.

I agree with the more bling, I put Cess to the loudest overo I could find (not that that was the only factor in deciding who I chose mind ) and got Piper with that little speck of a star haha.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha I understand your shock! I mean come on! At least you wont have trouble telling your girls apart! Last time I saw them I was already having issues 
-_- Pan's black points are just the same and her BUM is the same. She probably has a prettier head than Freya and her star is bigger but that is literally IT! 
Bring on the years when she is under saddle. I'm really going to have issues then!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Panacea is doing well. Very willing and brave. Took a huge interest in the clipping of the old pony and continues to grow 
The boy behind her is 14.2 and she is as big as him apparently 









Freya and her buddy enjoying life without children









And another one of Freya. Can't wait to get home and get her back into work


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

aw, lovely lovely.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a pretty filly!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! I think she's pretty cute even without bling


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Some of Pan stuffing her face








Looking ugly but orange








And telling of her buddy. Grumpy **** lol









Freya


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

if you showed me a picture of Pan , then a picture of Freya, I'ld be hard pressed to tell which is which... lol


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She is getting so big!! You must be a proud momma!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww! Om nom nom <3


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's at least 14.2hh pretty impressed for a first foal at 10months old  even though I wanted a bit of colour I think it is really cool having two girls exactly the same, although Pan looks about the same size mum was at 20months lol 

Best news yet though! I'll be home for good before Panacea's first birthday! I have grazing sorted out for all three of my herd just down the road from the house in town and I'm all set to move back up north! So I'll have to start a new topic soon about Freya coming back into work and Panacea's show career lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Only two weeks until I am home!!
I have grazing for Freya and Ham. I will have room for Panacea but looks like I will have to wrestle her away from the 'adults' -_-* I'm 24, I do not need the approval of my mother or her friends as to were my horses go. I know they will pull the 'oh but it is so nice having a horse around' trick, but the fact is, they wont do anything with her! Why can't I have my youngster close so I can bond with her? 

ANYWAY, I am getting drip fed photos. No new ones of Pan but apparently her butt is as tall as mum, so 5ft 3. I'm not sure as to the validity of this claim but if it's true then she is 15.3hh at the butt...see why I'm a little hesitant at believing this? Bloody awesome if it's true though!

Meanwhile, Freya is lounging around with Ham, waiting for me to get back and groom her poor fuzzy bottom 








And Ham too.









Sigh. Can't wait to be home!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And yes, she does look pregnant again. No grass for her when I get back!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

you must be sooooo looking forward to getting to see them more often, its hard being away.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm chomping at the bit to get home! I miss everyone and everything. Can't wait to get my hands on Freya and give her spring clean and bring her back into work. Can't wait to give Panacea a make over and start her in hand. Can't wait to get Ham trimmed up and in his big again  I have so much to look forward to next year I just can't wait!
Another one of Freya because I begged lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Freya is so pretty.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks  wish everyone thought that. There are loads more photos of the pretty white pony than a Freya. Oh yes, she is totally not grey, she is a sparkly white princess unicorn who every one loves. Freya is my mud pony. Lol. She's going to look good once she groomed though!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She has a very kind eye and that is the first thing I look at in a horse


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! Exactly what I like about her. Hopefully mum is off to see Panacea today so am reeeeaaaallly hoping for photos of the little weed


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope this works?
Panacea getting a hooficure today  She is now exactly 11 months and 3 days old!
Can't believe how big she is! Far bigger than her mum was at 22 months lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeek tiny photo! Sorry!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Will try and post a bigger one at home


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope not working


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Need some help? LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be home in four hours! Can't wait! Farrier for Freya and Ham tomorrow, going to check out the grazing I've got lined up for them, see Panacea and generally have are great time.
So happy! Will post photos of the great lug ASAP and then on to a new thread regarding the trails and tribulations of Freyafatguts as she is brought out of her cushy little holiday and back into work! Mwahahahaha! 
I'll start another one for Pan when I actually have her with me regarding her progress. I'm going to get her out to a few fun days and shows next year so watch this space!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Today has been great so far. We are off to see Panacea after the farrier has been but in the mean time, here's some photos of my fatty Freya.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Farrier just rang. Put off until Friday. Freya reaaaallllyyy needs a trim her hooves are shocking


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Some more!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

i have a serious love for foals.  she is beautiful


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So fat guts is locked up off the grass, out for walks and only fed hay. She is not impressed.
Panacea is huuuuge! I've yet again been told I can't keep her because of her potential. Well, I'm going to keep her as long as I can so meh. Lol photos!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Teehee, what a tubby! They are both adorable <3


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Soooooooo fat hahaha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

They're both beautiful - who told you can't have her because of her 'potential'??? What a load of bollocks. What is wrong with you keeping her and giving her a happy life? Even if she is turned out in a herd for the rest of her life does that matter? WTF is it with people and their ideas about 'potential'??? Potential for what?? Dog Meat? Ballet? Playing the fecking piano???
If anyone ever said that to me about Zephyr, I swear I'd slap them.
;-)


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh.my.gosh. your horse are beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Mum and the lady who is looking after Pan reckon she should be do XC. I'm not inclined to throw myself over solid objects on a horse lol


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never seen one of our retired rescue horses sitting around saying - 'Dang I sure wish I was out blatting round a cross country course'....or 'Geez I wish I was out there doing a dressage test'. As long as the horse is happy and you are happy, what does it matter what you do with them.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha yeah I know. I'll break it to them once I've got hold of her.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!! And huge! And who cares what those people say! She's YOUR horse. It's your choice what discipline she ends up doing! Although I have to admit I'm an eventer so love cross country  but I know it's not everyone's cup of tea haha


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

lol... agree with everything Merlot said too.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey everyone! So Panacea is growing and still looks just like her mum. Float training will commence shortly. In the meantime, here are some photos!
It is really hard to get photos because she just wants love lol
















Scratchy time!
























I have some more but the laptop spazzed out so maybe tomorrow


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Geez she looks huge - or are you really tiny???
She's still absolutely gorgeous, reminds me a beautiful mare I used to ride as a kid.
Her name was Darien.  Hey I'm really enjoying riding Merlot - she is a super soft incredibly sensitive horse - not easy but will teach me a hell of a lot.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm 5ft5 so average lol 
More photos! The lady in this photo is taller than me.

















Will get some more when I'm back for good


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She is enormous then


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She'll be a yearling next week. Can't wait to get her closer to home and actually do something with her lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday Panacea! 








Will be getting photos today.
Freya turned seven yesterday.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

she is enormous!! wow, what a super horse you have bred there. xx


----------

